
Clayton Christensen taught me patience, showed me love, confidence and hope - behoove
https://qz.com/africa/1792488/harvards-clayton-christensen-leaves-a-legacy-of-love-and-hope/
======
scarface74
James Allsworth was a friend and co-author with Christensen. I found his
eulogy heart warming.

[https://exponent.fm/episode-180-its-been-a-
week/](https://exponent.fm/episode-180-its-been-a-week/)

------
apl002
I've only been in tech for 6 years so I had never heard of him before his
passing recently. I ordered his Innovators Dilemma and Innovators Solution
after reading about his influence. Im pumped to read them!

